# Shortening of cervix after cerclage!!!



## ginger77

In my first pregancy (which was concieved through IVF) I started having really bad pains at 21weeks and admited myslef into hospital only to find out the pains i had were contractions and my cervix was practically completly gone - 0.75mm!!! Contractions were stopped, emergancy cerclage was put in and with complete bedrest for 3 1/2 months in hospital I was released at 34 weeks with the prediction to give birth still early I made it to 38 1/2weeks and gave birth to a healthy now 3 1/2 yr old boy!!! 
Now pregnant with our second... this time a spontanious pregnancy.... I had a preventative cerclage fitted at the end of 17week.... everything looked fine no contractions afterwards!! I just had my 20 week scan and recieved heart breaking news that my cervix has shortened from 3.1cm to 1.6cm!!! I am on bedrest again but this time at home. I am lucky enough in the way that we are living in Asia at the moment and I have a full time Amah working for me and taking all the chores over and looking after my son.... so I don't miss out by having to be in the hospital and missing my boy.... however I am so scared to lose this mirracle baby that if my next scan on monday tells me my cervix has shortened further i might get hospitalised. And I am still a milestone away fron 24 weeks!!
Have any of you experience shortening of the cervix after a cerclage and what was the outcome?
The other thing is I read that so many women with same problem been given progeserone treatment and it hasn't been offered to me. It's like a deja vu from my last pregnancy as everything happened at same time in to my pregnancy and I know how much stress, faith, finding the strengh and patience I have to have in the upcomming next few months....


----------



## DollPosse

This is my first pregnancy with one because my cervix was damaged. I never had one with my first child. At almost 22weeks my cervix was 1cm, and by the end of 22 weeks I my cerclage placed. I wasn't given much hope that it would work because it was placed so late but a week and half after I had it placed my cervix was 3.2 in length. I still had to be on bed rest. I had funneling as well when my cerclage was placed. After the cerclage I had no funneling and a great length. At one point I was taken off bed rest but put back on 3 weeks ago because my cervix was down to 2.2cm. My last scan at 33 weeks (2 weeks ago) said that my cervix had grown even shorter. I believe at that point it was 1.7cm so I am at my starting point again. I didn't have any funneling and everything was closed but it has been getting shorter again. Next week I will be 35.5 weeks when I have my cerclage removed. I go into labour then I go into labour. My condition is still considered stable because it has been a slow shortening and cervix is completely closed. I do know that as pregnancy progresses your cervix does get shorter cerclage or not, but I do understand your worries. I really want to make it to full-term but I still worry I won't. 

I hope that was some what helpful.


----------



## MelanieEarly

Yes, have a cerclage! Don't be afraid. I was a worst case scenario and cerclages allowed me to be able to carry my boys to term. For one pregnancy, my cervix was so short and effaced that during the cerclage procedure the doctor had to pull it to make enough cervix to put in two Shirodkar stitches. The reason is was so weak was because we had gotten pregnant right after we lost our first son at 22 weeks. Cerclage placement was great, I worked after that, had no cervical issues, held tight and I carried to term. For my next son, I had a McDonald cerclage placed, no issues. I have so much info and experience, please email me [email protected] and here is the blog I have about cerclages, please come and read! https://angelheartsforever.blogspot.com/2013/02/cerclages-are-successful-dont-be-afraid.html


----------

